# Favourite multi-effects unit?



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

What is your multi-effects unit of choice?

I have a Digitech RP250, which I love (http://www.digitech.com/products/RP_newpgs/rp250.htm).

I bought this unit from Steve's Music in Ottawa for about $180CDN. It has useful presets, some great effects option, a well-built case, and a responsive expression pedal. It is easy to program and even easier to navigate. My one critique is that it sounds a little thin when run through my Marshall 30-watt combo amp.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've owned a few of them...PodXT, RP80, RP300, M-Audio Black Box and a Yamaha Magicstomp. 

For Modulation effects.....Magicstomp! hands down
For bang for your buck and ease of use and a whole lot of fun to mess around with....M-Audio Black Box

For a fantastic headphones practice only unit....Digitech! hands down

I hated the PodXT.

Still have my Magicstomp (for modulation) and Black Box for headphones practice and general messing around with the computer/recording etc...

So I guess they each have their strong points as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I hated the PodXT.


What specifically was the problem with the Pod XT ? Couldn't get any good tones? User Unfriendly? Thanks.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Ugh, none. The digital sound, cheap plastic cases (for the digitechs at least) and lack of anal tone tweaking. Jack of all trades but master of none.

BUUUT, its a cheap fix to mess with new effects.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What specifically was the problem with the Pod XT ? Couldn't get any good tones? User Unfriendly? Thanks.


I found it relatively user friendly. Easily tweakable. I just found the tones completely sterile whether I used it with headphones, solid state amp, tube amp, or amplifier and speakers. It had no balls at all, for lack of a better term. The only decent tone I could get out of it was generic 80's big hair band tone with a distinct lack of low end. 

Although the Digitech was housed in a fairly cheap plastic casing and wasn't as user friendly as the PodXT, I found the tones fantastic with headphones - never did try it with an amp.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I use a G Major in the loop of my Carvin Legacy for reverb and delay. It has excellent chorus and flange in it as well but I still prefer the warmth of an analog pedal for these types of effect. Pitch shifting is also great and with an expression pedal, gives you a really nice whammy pedal effect. TC Electronics quality is right up there and for the price, you get everything you need, other then a floor controller. 

The ultimate multi effects/modeller is by far the Axe Fx. The effect are fabulous and the amp models are a tone seekers dream come true.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my favourite multi-effects unit is a floor pedal that doesn't have any amp models, overdrives, distortions etc.

it only has "effects", like chorus, delay, reverb etc.

does anyone know if any company, aside from the very expensive tc electronics g-system, makes one of these?

i thought not.



the question now is, why????????????

anyone?

-dh

"TC Electronics quality is right up there and for the price, you get everything you need, _other then a floor controller_." -ne1roc


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

DH - I agree. I would love it if Yamaha made a more user friendly Magicstomp III that only contained effects and no amp modeling. I don't think they could make them fast enough. Their modulation effects are second to none.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my favourite multi-effects unit is a floor pedal that doesn't have any amp models, overdrives, distortions etc.
> 
> it only has "effects", like chorus, delay, reverb etc.
> 
> ...


He he, yeah reading my quote, that is pretty funny! doh!

Anyways, Boss just released the ME-20! Yeah you still get BOSS's distortion and overdrive pedals built into the unit, at least there is no amp modelling.

http://www.bosscorp.co.jp/products/en/ME-20/index.html


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my favourite multi-effects unit is a floor pedal that doesn't have any amp models, overdrives, distortions etc.
> 
> it only has "effects", like chorus, delay, reverb etc.
> 
> ...


What you are describing is a Magicstomp...

The amp models, distortions, etc can be turned off. And by "off", I don't just mean "bypassed"
What i mean is that if you choose a "pure" delay patch, ALL the processing power of the unit is used for the delay only.
Same goes for chorus, reverb, etc...
Unlike other mulit fx units, It doesn't work in terms of "effects blocks". That's why the effects sound so good on the magicstomp when you use it as a "single effect" box.

Allan Holdsworth uses it this way, too... i think he uses 5 or 6 of them for his live rig.

Check out the yahoo group "magicstomppro", where there are patches and youtube demos of the abilities of the magicstomp "when used properly".

the magicstomp, can do the modeler / multi effect thing, but it sounds its best doing one thing at a time.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll check those sites out. I really love the modulation effects on the magic stomp but the interface is kinda daunting if you daunting understand all of the effects parameters.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

erikm5150 said:


> What you are describing is a Magicstomp...
> 
> The amp models, distortions, etc can be turned off.
> 
> the magicstomp, can do the modeler / multi effect thing, but it sounds its best doing one thing at a time.



...what if i want, say, reverb, delay and tremolo, simultaneously? 

in other words, multi-effects...

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

As far as I am aware, the effects combinations are fixed in the Magicstomp. There are some great combo that are fully tweakable but there are limitations as far as which effects you can use simultaneously. Still a fantastic sounding and versatile unit. 

Just a little complicated when it comes to deep editing, unless your familiar with all of the parameters. I'm gonna give it another chance and create my own presets only because it sounds soooooooo good.


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

I just started using the G - Sharp from TC Electronic (a Christmas gift from my wonderful wife!) and I have to say - this thing is great. Its simple to use and uses the same engines as the G - Major though its less flexible and has fewer features. Its the only unit I found that sounded good through my Boogie. I found a G - Minor midi controller and I'm really happy with it. But, I must admit - I don't use alot of effects.

I used to use a Korg AX1500G when I still had my Peavey Deltablues and that combination was really good but didn't seem to 'breathe' properly through the Boogie.

I would suggest both of these.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> As far as I am aware, the effects combinations are fixed in the Magicstomp. There are some great combo that are fully tweakable but there are limitations as far as which effects you can use simultaneously. Still a fantastic sounding and versatile unit.
> 
> Just a little complicated when it comes to deep editing, unless your familiar with all of the parameters. I'm gonna give it another chance and create my own presets only because it sounds soooooooo good.


...exactly. i brought one home, was immediately turned off by the myriad of limitations (probably the reason why holdsworth uses six instead of just one) and immediately returned the unit. as well, there were HUGE gaps between the presets!

but, if nothing more user-friendly comes along, i may give it another go.

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got an old boss se-50 that I don't really use much anymore for guitar but it was a great processor for delays, chorus, flange etc.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*still have*

A boss me-30 i know its old ,i get good sounds out of it the only thing is the pedal stoped working to trun the wah on and off.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...this looks interesting:

http://www.tcelectronic.com/NovaSystem

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

What will be even more interesting is their price. If they have a good price point that may end up being a hot unit. Anyone know when it will be released?
Scratch that question - March 2008....


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> What will be even more interesting is their price. If they have a good price point that may end up being a hot unit. Anyone know when it will be released?
> Scratch that question - March 2008....


The list price is something like $699.00 Eur. It looks like this could potential replace my G Major, depending on the physical dimensions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> The list price is something like $699.00 Eur. It looks like this could potential replace my G Major, depending on the physical dimensions.


How does that compare to the list price on the G-System, who's retail price is about $1800 CAD?


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

*I've got an RP350 and love it!*

Check it out.. 

http://www.digitech.com/RP350Demo/

Nothing you can't really do with this thing..


----------



## RAZRBAKK (Jan 27, 2008)

I picked up a Boss ME-20 about 3 weeks ago, and I immediately sold all my pedals except for my Cry baby... 

Seriously, for the price, these are amazing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> How does that compare to the list price on the G-System, who's retail price is about $1800 CAD?




...i think that this will be the year i finally spring for the g system. there's nothing else out there.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...i think that this will be the year i finally spring for the g system. there's nothing else out there.


I keep going round and round on it.

Pros:

Good quality digital effects, lots of tweak-ability, good I/O section, relay for amp control, compact enough to lug around. Has those nice loops for OD boxes.

Cons:

Requires A/D -> D/A -> A/D -> D/A (ack!) to work right with your amp's preamp. That's a lot of conversion. I used to run a GT-6 in a similar mode and I have to say a lot of the sparkle and sheen gets rubbed off your signal running it through conversions like that. And if you want to add in the loops how does that work? I believe that's more D/A -> A/D conversions, one for each loop, right?

Have to shell out more $$ for expression pedals for it.

I'm still on the fence either way. Even the Nova System is a fence sitter for me. At it's price point I look at it and the GT-10 and start thinking Boss' value proposition is much higher.


----------



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

I picked up a used podxt for $200 bucks and am really enjoying it. It takes a lot of effort to read the manual and adjust settings but it will payoff. Its especially nice to get the amp sounds for one or two songs you are trying to cover.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Tonelab SE is the winner for me. Best sounding sub $500 multi-effects unit out there IMHO. I've also tried the Tonelab LE which to my ears was on par soundwise with the SE minus a few of the important features i love on my SE.


----------

